# Best peptide for injuries



## Steak Helmet (Aug 7, 2016)

what is your view on peptides for recovery??

Muscle strains???

shoulder pain???

Repair of connective tissue??


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 7, 2016)

I have very little faith in the quality of Peps out there and the veracity of the claims made surrounding them.

I also have a philosophical issue with using drugs to repair the body unless medically necessary. 

What's the nature of the injury?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 8, 2016)

Both therapies above are commonly used by professional athletes and those who can afford it....


----------



## Runningwild (Aug 8, 2016)

I tried a variety of peptides for recovery and wellness, a few weeks in I noticed my shoulder problems were gone.  I was doing other things as well stretching, active release therapy etc but as soon as I stopped some of them the problems slowly came back even though I was still taking the peptides.  I personally would do them again.

I have done a form of the cryotherapy many years ago.  I was going through extensive training a few times a day 7 days a week and my body stopped me from doing anymore, luckily before I probably seriously injured myself.  My trainer filled up a metal tub with ice and cold water, told me to get in so my entire body from my neck down was submerged.  I can't remember how long I was on it for but she told me to take the rest of the day off, get a good night sleep and check in with her in the morning.  The next day I felt like a million bucks and was back at it without any problems.  
This is very different than the way they promote cryotherapy right now but same basic idea


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Aug 8, 2016)

I've heard of TB500 and BPC157 are good at healing but I'm with Pillar on this one...you dk if its real. HGH can be used for healing but this depends on the type and extent of your injury.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 8, 2016)

Runningwild said:


> I tried a variety of peptides for recovery and wellness, a few weeks in I noticed my shoulder problems were gone.  I was doing other things as well stretching, active release therapy etc but as soon as I stopped some of them the problems slowly came back even though I was still taking the peptides.  I personally would do them again.
> 
> I have done a form of the cryotherapy many years ago.  I was going through extensive training a few times a day 7 days a week and my body stopped me from doing anymore, luckily before I probably seriously injured myself.  My trainer filled up a metal tub with ice and cold water, told me to get in so my entire body from my neck down was submerged.  I can't remember how long I was on it for but she told me to take the rest of the day off, get a good night sleep and check in with her in the morning.  The next day I felt like a million bucks and was back at it without any problems.
> This is very different than the way they promote cryotherapy right now but same basic idea



If you ran the Peps along with the other therapies and felt better but then stopped Peps and it returned then the Peps just masked things did it?  That's not healing 

Its like when guys run deca for joint pain and it returns when they come off.  It's not healing you.


----------



## Runningwild (Aug 8, 2016)

Hey just reread my post and noticed some errors.  First want to say.  I personally would NOT do them again.  I believe yes the peptides probably only helped mask and did not actually heal.  Also since when I began to stop the other therapies when still on the peptides and the problems began to come back I do not attribute any of the relief I got from the peptides


----------



## Joliver (Aug 8, 2016)

I have used tb500 and bpc. I always figured can't hurt/only help. I got some bunk ass shit from geopeptides that nearly killed me. I dropped out of the peptide game. 

I always thought they helped. But when you are injured, you are desperate....you even believe in prayer.


----------



## zenergy (Aug 19, 2016)

No scientific evidence or even street theories to support peptides for recovery. Nothing exists medically and scientifically to support this. I have seen 200 minimally invasive surgical procedures and the true technology is still far from existing. To stimulate inflammation is much better vs peptides.


----------



## Mythos (Apr 29, 2017)

I've heard BPC might go to human trials in the future. In rat models there's a lot of tendon recovery benefits among other things..I wouldn't mess around with it until there's a few human studies out though. Plus, like others mentioned reliable sourcing would be a major hurdle.


----------



## therealkozmo (Apr 29, 2017)

just get stem cell injections


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 29, 2017)

my short run of mk677 killed my planters warts somehow. just dropped it so interested to see if they come back..


----------



## JimGainz (May 13, 2017)

I swear by MK 677 – every time I run it, all my joint and tendon pains go away. I'm 50 y/o and did sports my entire life – including full contact karate, powerlifting, shotput, etc. – so believe me, I know about creaky, painful joints. I started TRT a few months ago which also helped - but adding the MK677 took things to a whole new level of recovery. Getting fantastic pumps as well. I typically run 12.5 mg / day for a few weeks every few months. Results are noticeable in 4 days with no sides at that amount.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 13, 2017)

JimGainz said:


> I swear by MK 677 – every time I run it, all my joint and tendon pains go away. I'm 50 y/o and did sports my entire life – including full contact karate, powerlifting, shotput, etc. – so believe me, I know about creaky, painful joints. I started TRT a few months ago which also helped - but adding the MK677 took things to a whole new level of recovery. Getting fantastic pumps as well. I typically run 12.5 mg / day for a few weeks every few months. Results are noticeable in 4 days with no sides at that amount.


 Is it from water retention?


----------



## JimGainz (May 13, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Is it from water retention?



Definitely not. At that dose I'm not retaining water.


----------



## HardBody (May 22, 2017)

BPC157 all day!  Injected after a recent back strain and felt better after a few days of dosing.  Also helps repair muscles after a hard workout


----------



## MrObjective (May 23, 2017)

I have read that HGH is the only thing you can take that can regrow cartilage but there is so much mixed information. 


Also GABA is a precursor to the drug GHB known as the date rape drug and it is pretty well documented that GHB increases levels of HGH. Does anyone know if this translates into tissue repair and muscle growth?

I found some link to the science but I don't have enough posts to include links.


----------



## Nitrous4me (Jul 13, 2017)

I'll second BPC157. A guy I train with had a complete chest tendon tear then had surgery 3 weeks later . He injected BPC157 and his recovery has been excellent. Tried to get some good HGH but unsuccessful. He's 57 yo


----------

